# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [excuter la commande "sudo su" a travers un script python]

## slaimaabs

bonjour, 
Je dois dvelopper une interface graphique sous python qui permet  l'utilisateur  se mettre en mode root, le problme que je sais pas comment rcuprer le mot de passe rentr par l'utilisateur.
j'ai essay avec a mais a marche pas 


```

```

merci  ::):

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

Ce n'est pas prcisement une bonne faon de procder. L'utilisateur devrait plutt lancer le programme en root.


Mais si tu y tiens, essayes ceci:

en console


```

```

dans une appli graphique


```

```

----------

